# CD 4 (1st Aug) buddy? :)



## Mrs.B.

Hi 

I am 24 (for the next month lol), I came off cerezette in november and started TTC in Feb, I would like a buddy as I am sure my friends are sick of hearing about it as they either already have children or single and probably dont wanna hear of it!

Anyone else around the same times? My last cycle was down to 29 days, after gradually lowering each month since november.

Thanks for reading :thumbup:


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey there Mrs B :flower:

Im currently on CD4 of a 29/30 day cycle. This will be my 2nd month of ttc since my ectopic earlier this year.

I'd love to be a buddy with you :thumbup: ooooooo cant wait to start obssessing over every little detail and symptom with ya :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay! Nice to meet you! 

Sorry to hear of your ectopic, hopefully we can both get some better news soon :kiss:

Do you chart or anything ? xx


----------



## HopefulxMommy

I wanna join:) I am CD 5 of a 29 day cycle and this is my 7th month ttc and also my first month to chart my temps :)

You said you were 24 for another month? when is your birthday? Mine is aug 27th (which is the day after AF is due for me) and I will be 26 :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Would love you have you too :) I saw your thread but then thought you'd changed your mind on your dates.

This is my first month charting temps and using the clear blue fertility monitor, even opting for a few more random things to increase hope lol! x


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Not changing my dates:) Unless AF shows and then I will probably just stay home on my b-day HAHA! I am emotional like that. I am going to do everything I can, I am sick of the TWW LOL :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ooohh, only just seen second part of you message sorry! I'll be 25 on 10th Sept (also a Virgo :thumbup: )... would be amazing if I got my :BFP: before my 25th but I dont know how much hope I am holding out on! 

I am too sick of the 2WW especially as July had all the symptoms I was convinced we had cracked it but looking back that was probably over ovulation!! Hence the charting this month so there can be no confusion or false high hopes! x


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies! I'm CD8 and just finished up my first round of clomid, so I'm not sure how long to expect my cycle to be this month. I'm charting as well as using opk's. Hopefully we'll all have a great news month!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey there chicas,

I don't chart, yet. If i dont get my BFP this month i will start next month. My DF and I were gonna use OPK this cycle too but haven't quite made up our minds yet. 

Our plan for this month so far is to do a lot of :sex: My cycles are fairly regular and similar each month so i can easily pin point my most fertile days. I think we failed last month because at the time I ovulated I came down with a bad cold/throat & chest infection (which i'm still getting over) Plus I had really high fevers for over a week, which resulted in AF coming 5 days early!!! 

Anyway on to a new cycle. Goodluck ladies x x x


----------



## Mrs.B.

TBH i wouldnt worry about the charting too much if i had an idea when I O'd but I dont have a clue! Maybe once I know I can go back to not charting, but hopefully wont need to :)

I was talking to DH about softcups, he thinks we should give that a go too, but Im not convinced yet!

xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

there is something about the softcups that just freaks me out a little, can't put my finger on it (no pun intended :winkwink:)

I'm quite happy popping my hips up on a pillow and my feet up on the headboard for a while to keep all the little :spermy: in there :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes I know what you mean, but i think soon I will do whatever it takes for :baby: and will over come the weirdness towards them, even if its just to try them once then if I dont like it then not again lol :) 

:flower:


----------



## babyforus

Hi Ladies I am CD4 also and would like to wait with you! I am quite a bit older though, 39. I just don't feel that old :winkwink: I actually told someone I was 37 a while back and thought it was true... LOL age doesn't concern me too much, hopefully it won't make conception too much more difficult though....


----------



## HopefulxMommy

Mrs.B. said:


> Ooohh, only just seen second part of you message sorry! I'll be 25 on 10th Sept (also a Virgo :thumbup: )... would be amazing if I got my :BFP: before my 25th but I dont know how much hope I am holding out on!
> 
> I am too sick of the 2WW especially as July had all the symptoms I was convinced we had cracked it but looking back that was probably over ovulation!! Hence the charting this month so there can be no confusion or false high hopes! x

its ok, well hello fellow virgo:) I know what you mean, I was pretty convienced that last month was our month and then AF showed up right on schedule. 

That would be so amazing:happydance: I have my FX'd for our birthday babies :) sometimes it kind of hard, I feel like I will miss O because DH works ALOT and I had told myself if I am at home and get a positive opk while he is at work late at night I am heading up there for some BD (not like we havent done it for fun before:) )


----------



## HopefulxMommy

babyforus said:


> Hi Ladies I am CD4 also and would like to wait with you! I am quite a bit older though, 39. I just don't feel that old :winkwink: I actually told someone I was 37 a while back and thought it was true... LOL age doesn't concern me too much, hopefully it won't make conception too much more difficult though....

welcome:hi:

I know plenty of women in there 30s and 40s even that have concieved and had a normal healthy pregnancy:) I think you will do fine.

I told someone I was 23 a couple of months ago, just for fun:blush: I guess I am feeling the years creep up on me, I dont know why


----------



## HopefulxMommy

TrAyBaby said:


> I'm quite happy popping my hips up on a pillow and my feet up on the headboard for a while to keep all the little :spermy: in there :haha:

I do this everytime and DH laughs at me and sometimes even tickles me to see if I will break, haha


----------



## TrAyBaby

babyforus said:


> Hi Ladies I am CD4 also and would like to wait with you! I am quite a bit older though, 39. I just don't feel that old :winkwink: I actually told someone I was 37 a while back and thought it was true... LOL age doesn't concern me too much, hopefully it won't make conception too much more difficult though....

Hey chica im 33 - wooo to our flirty thirthies :winkwink: welcome to the wait to :sex: I'm gonna wear out my DF this cycle :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay welcome everyone :) glad to have lots of ladies on the same day (there or abouts) who I con obsess with :thumbup:

FXd for us all!!

2 more sleeps til I do my first CBFM stick!! Its kinda exciting in itself even though I'm expecting it to still be a lowas it will only be day 7..(6 on the monitor) xx


----------



## babyforus

I am using a fertility monitor this month for the first time. It will be here tomorrow. I am excited hopefully it will work the first time. It is the one thing I don't think I need to use alot to get my money's worth .


----------



## Mrs.B.

babyforus said:


> I am using a fertility monitor this month for the first time. It will be here tomorrow. I am excited hopefully it will work the first time. It is the one thing I don't think I need to use alot to get my money's worth .

I am hoping this too, but also abit doubtful if that makes sense? almost like i dont want to get too excited lol ... Good luck :) x


----------



## babyforus

I know. I am excited about being excited already if you know what I mean. Another virgo here. Sept. 15th.


----------



## TrAyBaby

i totally get that too excited about being excited :happydance:

Well ladies tomorrow night is when all the fun starts for me. As well as doing OPK's this cycle (starting them on cd10) we are kinda gonna follow sperm meets egg plan. So basically we will BD on cd8, cd10, cd12 etc.... until i get my smiley face on the OPK then we will be going for it for 3 days straight

Wish me luck chicas, :dust: to all


----------



## Mrs.B.

GOOD LUCK :) x


----------



## babyforus

Good Luck!! How is everyone else doing? I started taking fertilaid and fertilaid cm along with the fertilitea on Tuesday. Hopefully they will help things along. I figure I can use all the help I can get


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck to you too! I am on day 2 of my CBFM which as expected is showing as low so far. Also been charting my BBT which I am quite surprised is mostly under 36 deg! But as its my first time doing it I don't know what is normal for me yet, so I will learn a lot this month x


----------



## babyforus

Wow thats funny. I just started my CBFM too! a couple of days late but it still shows low for me too, not unexpected though. I am hopeful the next few months will be eventful!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im sure they will be :) I think I will be too excited when it moves up to a high lol x


----------



## TrAyBaby

sooooooooooo no smiley face yet on my OPK's yet but i'm getting in lots of :sex:

How is everyone else getting on?

smoochies to all my lovely chica's out there ttc xXx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im still on low on CBFM but lots of :sex: as hoping it will be picking up soon. Tried a softcup too, not sure if Im liking that yet tho xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Aaaaaaah the softcups, yeah they still creep me out, but i really hope they work for you chica.

So I'm cd11 and still no smiley face yet, which i expected cause i don't think i ovulate till about cd14. Plus i know im not fertile yet cause, here comes the tmi, my cm has just gone watery so not turned to ewcm yet :blush:

I think i might cheat a little today. Cause we are following the SMEP this month and we bd last night and so aren't due to bd till tomorrow but i don't think it will affect my DF :spermy: if we dtd tonight. I'm feeling a little bit frisky right now ooooooo maybe thats a sign i'm about to ovulate.

Anyhoo goodluck chicas, hope you are all doing plenty of :sex:

mwah x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou I hope so too, yep day 11 and still on low CBFM, I am really not sure about CM, when I try to compare to pictures or match to others descriptions I just cant match it up, never seems so obvious to me! :wacko: x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im sorry ladies, I neeed to vent ... If one more person says to me 
'your time will come' 
'it'll happen when its ready' 
'when it happens you'll have a gorgoues baby and you'll be so happy' 
'just don't think about things too much and it will happen without realising it' 
'try not to stress' 

:brat: Argghh

I know lots of people try years so in comparrison I have no right to moan about my wait but I do not need people throwing the same remarks at me all the time! These people dont know we are activly trying but know that we want kids ... If they only knew how those sentances made me boil on the inside!! :growlmad: especially when it comes from the ones who got their bundle of joy by accident :shrug:

Sorry ladies ... rant over! :dohh:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Rant away chica thats what we're here for.

I'm having a bit of an up and down day myself. You see me and my sister are both trying for our first babies. I sadly had an ectopic earlier this year and my poor lil sis had 3 m/c in a row. However today i can finally announce that she is 12 weeks + 1 day pregnant. Its been a rocky 12 weeks for her but she has made it to her 2nd trimester and she has let the world know today. Im so unbelievably happy for her but a little sad for myself (i know that sounds so selfish) All day i've had well wishes come through from various friends and family. Its weird how you can be so happy and so sad at the same time. Still in 6 months i can cuddle my new neice/nephew :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes I know what you mean, my sis is due in oct after loosing her daughter at 21 weeks last october, I am so happy that now she has a healthy baby girl due in 2 months time but so envious too, my close friend is also pregnant and she is due december. Mixed emotions are very strange things! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

OMG i think our lives are mirror images of each other. So many of my friends are pregnant right now too. In fact about a million years ago me and my sis went on a girly holiday with 4 other girls and out of the 6 girls 4 of them are pregnant right now, i'm sadly not one of them.....YET!!!


----------



## babyforus

Well girls at least I know I am not alone. Day 11 here too! Also still low on my cbfm. This is my first month using it. A bit more cm but not as stretchy as I think it should be to indicate ovulation. Since this is my first month tracking this close I guess I will know soon.


----------



## TrAyBaby

aaarrgghh :growlmad: i have to go away for work today, so will have to do my OPK in a different city!!!!!! then by the time i get home my DF will be at work and he won't get home till about 3am. I bet today will be the day i get my smiley. The day i can't get near my DF to do some BDing. 

Good job we dtd late last night. Im in two minds, i really wanna get that smiley face but not sure if today would be a good day :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.B.

So weird to find people who have similar things going on, or on same cycle days aswell as first times on the monitors! suppose its not so weird but seems it to me! lol.

I hope it doesnt fall on that one day for you! just get it to hold out lol until your both more accessable!!

I am trying to put into practice the SMEP, without hubby knowing as I dont want him to think 'right I have to perform tonight' :haha:

Day 12 was also a low :dohh: gotta be there soon?!

How long is your cycle babyforus? x


----------



## babyforus

Mrs.B. said:


> So weird to find people who have similar things going on, or on same cycle days aswell as first times on the monitors! suppose its not so weird but seems it to me! lol.
> 
> I hope it doesnt fall on that one day for you! just get it to hold out lol until your both more accessable!!
> 
> I am trying to put into practice the SMEP, without hubby knowing as I dont want him to think 'right I have to perform tonight' :haha:
> 
> Day 12 was also a low :dohh: gotta be there soon?!
> 
> How long is your cycle babyforus? x

Usually I would have said 30 days and not blinked an eye but last month threw me for a loop as it was 27 days. So I am not sure what is going on. I've not had irregular cycles in years so I am not sure how to answer. I guess somewhere between 27 and 30 days. I know that every once in awhile it would change by a few days like every year or two but since i wasn't ttc I didn't really worry about it. Since it did that now I bought the CBFM hoping for some indicators. I hate to admit but I didn't know much about cm or the luteal phase or anything before I started stalking the boards  I have learned so much.. My older children are just lucky they were born LOL:rofl::rofl:. I am going to be interested to see how long my LP is. Well I guess I should restate I hope I don't find out how long it is:haha: Are you getting any positives on the opk yet? I am starting to get more cm but no pos.


----------



## TrAyBaby

few (i guess) no smiley today......FX for tomorrow


----------



## Mrs.B.

I had no idea either, just assumed that I would fall pregnant when I can off the pill, if I had thought it would have taken a while I would have come off earlier! I never noticed body changes through the cycle but then I was on my pill for about 7 years and havent had AF in that time so I guess there was no changed to spot!

Still low today, I have seen comments from people saying their highs came on 15/16 for 30 day cycles so thats calmed me a bit lol.

Good luck for you smiley tomorrow hopefully! x


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey Mrs.B guess what I GOT A SMILEY FACE :happydance:

I had to kinda go away for work today again and it was gonna be tricky to actually test around 2pm (which is usually when i test). So i tested this morning about 9am and got just a circle. BUT i decided to go take another test at 7pm tonight and i got a smiley face. OMG i did a little happy dance :happydance:

Anyway my DF is at work till about midnight tonight. So i've already called him to tell him what he's letting himself in for when he gets home tonight :haha: Its gonna be a long 5 hour wait till he gets home. I'm so glad that we BD last night, so don't feel quite so bad about the wait but OMG i'm already clock watching and it's only half 7 :dohh:

How are all you ladies getting on today???


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay!! :happydance: and seems like you got it covered with last night and tonight! But oh dear yes that is going to drag! Go pamper yourself for a few hours keep busy :flower:

Day 14... still low for me x


----------



## TrAyBaby

CRIKEY that was a long wait last night he didn't get home till 1:30am, then he wanted to have a shower first aaaaaarrrggghhh:wacko: .......then finally we got down to some BDing :happydance:

I'm currently sitting watching some trashy tv (and stalking every thread on B&B) while waiting to pee. I'm gonna take another OPK in about an hour to see if i still get a smiley. Cause DF isn't working till tonight and if its +ve i can jump on him straight away. When he woke up this morning the first thing he said to me was 'so when am i scheduled for today then' cheeky bugger!!!

My temps are staying constant and i didn't get a rise this morning which makes me think that today will be the day that i actually ovulate so hopefully i will see the rise tomorrow. Plus i've been having some cramps today and some pain in my right hip. All good signs that i'm about to POP :haha:

How are your temps today? Any signs of ovulation?


----------



## TrAyBaby

moohaha so took another digi OPK at 1pm and got another SMILEY :happydance: so grabbed DF and did some more BDing. I literally don't think i can fit any more :spermy: in me cause we have dtd so much in the last 2 days :haha:

I'm currently laying on my bed with a pillow under my hips :blush:

Come on little swimmers go get that egg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Least you got it covered hun! well done and good luck !! :thumbup: !!

Im still showing as low on monitor and temp is abit lower than yesterday but doesnt look like anything to report ! 

Went to the doctors today with earache that I have had all week and its so painful... their verdict ... Stress! What!! So of course then this lead on to us trying for a baby, we had a huge chat and he gave me a print out of information, mostly info I am aware of anyway, but so happy he listened to me and didnt just shrug it off. He did say it was all normal as I we havent been tryting for a year yet but if in 3 months then still nothing to go back (although I think it will be a different doctor by then) fxd I wont be going back! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

:happydance: I got a high!! :happydance:

However, I put my temp on my FF chart thismorning and now it thinks I O'd 4 days ago!! Which do I believe? Im swaying towards my monitor :wacko:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hmmmmm i have no idea chica. I don't know about the monitor cause i don't use one so can't even give you an educated guess. FAB news on you getting a high though :thumbup: Have you been getting busy with your OH for the last 4 days just incase?

My temp went up by 0.2 degrees this morning and i got a -ve on my OPK so i def think i ovulated yesterday. However i'm still gonna BD today and tomorrow, then take a break on Monday and then BD again on Tuesady and i think that will be us done for this cycle. Hopefully the SMEP will work for us this month.

Sorry to hear (no pun intended) about your earache, hope you're feeling better soon. I had a chest infection 4 weeks ago which i'm still feeling the tail end of so i totally empathise with you. But great to see that you have such an understanding doctor, thats rare these days.

Sending you tons of :dust: today


----------



## Mrs.B.

:haha:Aww I love coming on here, always makes me feel better lol:thumbup:

I have done a bit of research and the charts will probably change and my monitor is most likely correct, so in my fertile period now. So made sure I jumped my hubby this morning :blush: :haha:

Your plan sounds good. hope it works for you and lots of :dust: to you too, hopefully I will be right beside you on th 2ww soon! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

I've been doing FFchart too and to be honest it confuses me a little. I don't think i do my temps properly. I do take it at the same time every morning (7:30am) but the thing is i don't go to bed at the same time, sometimes its midnight or 1am or 2am or 4am cause me and my DF work rota'd shifts and sometimes we finish really late. So i think that affects my morning temps......Long story short - im trusting my body and my OPK over the chart so i think you should trust your body & monitor too.

Hope the :sex: is going well. We plan to have another fumble today before i go to work and then have a day off tomorrow and then one last go on tuesday. Heh heh heh you ready for this (tmi coming up) my poor DF said to me yesterday 'how many more days left cause my balls are starting to get tight' :haha: geeez!!!!!

have a :hugs: for today chica, enjoy the BDing x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Hun, I take temp at 6.20 every morning but then on weekend is sometimes is at half 7. But I agree with you I will go with my body and monitor as I have more faith as its actually testing me. FF took the cross off today after I put my temp in for today and monitor is still on high, looks like my cycle will be longer this month. Or maybe I have a short Leutal phase? Is that possible? I will know more after this month.. amazing what you can learn about yourself! 

Normaly once a day is enough for me but yesterday we :sex: twice and OH was like ' whats the matter you got a high on that monitor thingy or summit' :haha: lol 'maybe' :blush:

Have a good time at work, I'm just having a sit down and :coffee: before cooking our roast dinner then more :sex: later on going to make sure :spermy: are all sat waiting for O :happydance: xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

woooohoooo tons of :spermy: this has to be our month :happydance:

This morning i got another temp rise so FF put ovulation on friday, which is what i did too so i'm def having a day off from BDing today. Few i'm pooped :sleep:

Sooooo sleepy this morning, that's what i get for working 2 jobs. Back to school day for me today (one of my jobs is a primary school teacher!) and then i'm working my other job straight after ........ so it's gonna be a long day today.

Hope you have a good one today chica, check in with ya tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I bet your job is great! I always wanted to be a teacher! Didn't want uni tho, Boring office job for me now. 
You have different term times than us here tho. Ours don't go back til early sept

Another high for me today! Still chasing that egg :) you sound like you'll be grateful for the BD rest after your long day xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

ugggggggggg i'm such a moody cow today :growlmad: just nae in the mood for anyone today. Don't know if i wanna argue or cry! Have warned DF to stay away from me today and bless him he said that back in March i was like this as well (when i fell pregnant with ectopic). He does try to make me feel better. So hope it is a good sign instead of me just having a bitchy day.

What's your monitor telling you today?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ooh, Fxd it is a good sign (although not for your OH in the mean while :rofl: )

Still on a high! Hubby is getting tired now... hes doing overtime before work in the mornings so he starts at half 6 as its all taking its toll... and he said I looked shattered yesterday too.. thanks love!! lol x


----------



## TrAyBaby

sounds like you two are going for it big time, you should def catch that eggy this cycle :happydance:

Right its confession time for me. Im only 5 dpo but i have already started the crazy symptom spotting :dohh: BUT have resisted the temptation to POAS. Today i'm very aware of my left breast, it feels a bit tender esp arround the nipple area. Yesterday and last night i had pain where my right ovary is and if i sneezed or coughed it hurt like hell. Also been feeling a bit bloated but not today. 

I'm trying to wait it out till Monday (10dpo) to test, lets hope i make it :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Another high damn it!

We agreed that we would have a day off yesterday .. that was unitl he jumped me!! :rofl:

Symptom spotting is the worst! I swear we convince ourselves that things are all to do with (hopefully) being pregnant... Ouch I have a sore finger... oooh I wonder if thats a sign :rofl: thats what I'm like anyways.

I hope you have caught hun and you get to see the :BFB: ... when its time :) hows the mood today? xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

thankfully my mood has mellowed today, don't know what was wrong with me yesterday :shrug: Haven't really got any symptoms any more today. The boob thing earlier settled down and so did my bloating. I think my body is playing evil tricks on me booooo:nope:

anyway so you got another high, i'm not really sure how the monitors work. How do you know when you have ovulated?


----------



## Mrs.B.

It should reach a peak then that shows ovulation, my temps took a dive today so maybe that's a sign too... Can't be too far away otherwise this will be one long cycle!! Lol. 

Your body may go back to showing symptoms or that may be it but still get you :bfp: xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Ok now i'm not sure whether or not to trust my body. When i got up this morning i have light feeling AF cramps but i do feel a little gassy so that could be it. The only constant symptom i've got (that i never thought anything of until last night) is that i have quite a bit of creamy CM. I've constantly felt wet since ovulation to the point where i've had to wear liners everyday.

4 more days till i can test :happydance: I bought 2 more FRER's yesterday in preparation. I wanted to buy some cheap superdrug ones too because they were on special offer (4 tests for £7something!!!!) but my DF was with me and he said 'NO....we've already spent 40 quid on ovulation sticks this months so NO' :growlmad: honestly what a grump :haha:

Have a good day sweetie x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey chica hope you're doing ok, have a :hugs: just incase you need it.

My boobs started hurting today :happydance: i think i might be at breaking point, tomorrow morning may see the start of my POAS addiction :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey Love, Your signs all seem brilliant! I'm really excited for you!! :hugs:

I just have no idea what is happening with me, I dont think I have ovulated yet, this is either one mega cycle or I'm not going to ovulate! I have been having lower back pain and lower abdominal pain so dunno what thats about! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Are you doing OPK too? I havent got any suggestions as to what's happening with your cycle. Our body are so frustrating at times aren't they grrrrr :growlmad:

Well i'm ashamed to say that even tho i am only 8dpo i tested this morning :blush: and of course it was BFN. I had stupidly convinced myself last night that i would be one of those women who's BFP would show u super early....doh :dohh:

There is still time for both of us. Oh and i had a dream last night that i delivered a baby, not as in i pushed out the baby but i was the doctor who delivered the baby. I remember the details really well, the baby crowning and the head actually turning as it crowned then watching the shoulders pop out, then woosh the rest just flew out and i popped the baby straight onto the mummys chest BUT get this she was totally asleep through the whole thing. I couldnt even wake her up properly to have the first cuddle of her baby, stupid woman. What on earth could that dream mean. Probably means i should stop watching baby time on Discovery home & health :haha:

Have a good weekend chica x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just temping and CBFM, figured that once I knew what I was doing they would work well together, next month should look good I hope once CBFM knows me :shrug:

Hehe I dont blame you with the testing, Im normally testing by now too :blush: just cant help myself! I think POAS on the CBFM and not having the peak yet this month (which apparently is normal for the first month - even if it is frustrating thats theres lots of highs!!) is curbign my addiction to POAS for preg tests :rofl:

Wow that sounds like one vivid dream!! Not to make you symptom spot... but, Vivid dreams itself are a pregnancy simptom lol. "Dreaming of a woman delivering a baby may also be a symbol of renewal and an important change to take place in one's life, for a new beginning, a new way of seeing things" I can find anything for you being the doctor tho lol 

Hope you are having a good weekend too xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow kinda nice inspiring quote, checks you chica - the fountain of all knowledge - master of the google :winkwink:

i hope these 'symptoms' are for real and not just in my head. have felt a little nausea tonight but was so busy at work i just had to ignore it and get on with it. As well as being a teacher (2 days a week) i work full time in a cinema too :sleep:

My DF is trying his best to talk me out of testing tomorrow morning but so far it aint working. He starts work at 8 tomorrow morning and is threatening to take all my tests to work with him booooooo better go hide them now :haha:

will let you know what tomorrows result is FX for that early BFP :happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

ok so BFN at 9dpo :( 

anyway that does not stop my crazzzzzy symptom spotting. Last night i had a bad nights sleep, bit restless but with 2 freaky dreams. One included me carring my own dead body like a rag doll after i watched myself fall off a cliff while out for a walk with my mum!!!! OK go try and decode that one! The other involved me being chased by a bull/sheep/deer creature with crazy horns. My DF also told me that my body was so radioactive last night that he could feel the heat spreading across the mattress and he had to kick the covers off. My temp was really high this morning (36.9) the highest it has been. 

Now i feel a bit stuffed up like i've got the beginning of a cold.

im hoping tomorrow i get my BFP

How is your cycle coming on? Do you think you have ovulated yet?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow, so unusual! I think you have great signs :) I will hit google :)

TBH I have no Idea what is happening with me, I had big temp drop this morning, 35.52 which is the lowest mine has been, lol, accompanying this seems to be a bit of bleeding, not lots, but enough to make CM a bit pinkish... dunno whats going on! I shouldny be starting AF yet so shouldnt be that. 

I have my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

:witch: got me :(


----------



## TrAyBaby

oh no chica :hugs: that just sucks big time :cry:

You must have really short cycles. But at least you have used this month well and now your CBFM will know you better next cycle. Don't give up hope. It will happen for both of us. We will get our forever babies :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I didnt think I did have short cycles but this one had caught me off guard!! :cry:

Feel pants now :( oh well better luck this month I hope

Im going to jump on google for you this afternoon lol xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

i know what you mean that witch can be a right [email protected] I usually have a regular 30 day cycle but last month (our first TTC after loss) i had a 25 day cycle!! go figure.

thanks in advance for the google search. I have to go haul my ass of the couch and try to attempt to get ready for work. 

Rest up, have a soak in the tub and maybe a cheeky glass of vino to cheer yourself up x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Have a good shift.

So far I've found ...

To dream that you die in your dream, symbolizes inner changes, transformation, self-discovery and positive development that is happening within you or your life. You are undergoing a transitional phase and are becoming more enlightened or spiritual. Although such a dream may bring about feelings of fear and anxiety, it is no cause for alarm as it is often considered a positive symbol. Dreams of experiencing your own death usually means that big changes are ahead for you. You are moving on to new beginnings and leaving the past behind. These changes does not necessarily imply a negative turn of events. Metaphorically, dying can be seen as an end or a termination to your old ways and habits. So, dying does not always mean a physical death, but an ending of something.

As for the cliff : As with most common dream themes, falling is an indication of insecurities, instabilities, and anxieties. You are feeling overwhelmed and out of control in some situation in your waking life. This may reflect the way you feel in your relationship or in your work environment. You have lost your foothold and can not hang on or keep up with the hustle and bustle of daily life.When you fall, there is nothing that you can hold on to. You more or less are forced toward this downward motion without any control. This lost of control may parallel a waking situation in your life. Falling dreams also often reflect a sense of failure or inferiority in some circumstance or situation. It may be the fear of failing in your job/school, loss of status, or failure in love.You feel shameful and lack a sense of pride. You are unable to keep up with the status quo or that you don't measure up.

xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

holy crap you really are queen of the google :haha:

Man am i tired, work was manic, so sleepy.....hmmmm wonder if i'll have any more crazy dreams tonight. Will let you know tomorrow :winkwink:

Hope you had a nice relaxing day and that stupid witch hasn't been giving you too much botter

night chica x


----------



## TrAyBaby

duh forgot to say thankyou for looking up my dreams :dohh:

was a really interesting read, a real head scratcher. Amazing the stuff that your unconscious brain shows you


----------



## TrAyBaby

thats it i have reached a new low. I took another cheap (asda own brand) HPT this morning and it was BFN but it seems i wasnt happy enough with that......so i took the test apart to get a better look. There was nothing there but for a brief few seconds i swear i could see a faint faint faint thin start of a line. Talk about line eye. I had it up to the window and everything, but there is nothing there so i chucked it in the kitchen bin. Kitchen bin is full of old food and crap so no way im digging it out later to have another obsessive look, if id put it in the bathroom bin then i probably would've!!! :dohh:

didn't have any mad dreams last night but i did have a lot of mini dreams about being at work. I remember being really mad at a customer because he barged infront of me and bent the pin part of my name badge, i was raging :haha:

hope your tummy feels better today x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry for not replying, felt a bit low myself so tried to stay away from here for abit, I think im becoming obsessed by this site :wacko: babies are everywhere! Two of my closest friends have babes, one of which is expecting again (took her one attempt to fall with this one!), another is trying like we are, she had an idea why she hasnt conceived and thats being fixed so I have a feeling she is next

Haha! Ive done that before, even checked the next morning!! which is silly as it wouldnt be accurate anyway!! I took a test this morning as this AF just isnt right, not at all like normal! but was -ve as I was expecting but just had to check you know?

When is your Af due (but not hopefully arriving) lol?

xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

aw sweetie i hope your mood is a bit more lifted. I know what you mean, last month when i got my period i was so down and just like you pregnant women & women pushing buggies seemed to be everywhere mocking me. We just have to try and find a possitive somewhere and believe deep down that it will be our turn one day. And when that days comes it will all be worth the wait.

My af should be anytime from tomorrow, thursday or friday. Today i felt some af type cramps and i felt wetness so i ran to the bathroom (with some tears in my eyes) but thankfully was just a whole load of lotion/creamy cm. 

I know its really selfish for me to still keep going on about my symptoms spotting, esp when you feel they way you do right now, so im sorry if i make you feel down.

That being said i just wanted to share with you a symptom that showed up 2 days ago. In my lower left abdomen i've started to have a fluttering/twinge type thing. Imagine what your eye feels like when you get a twitch, well that's the sensation i keep getting. it only happens every now and again in the same spot. Very strange. Of course it could just be a trapped muscle/nerve or just plain ole gas :haha:

Took a hpt this morning and -ve again. I am truly starting to belive all this is in my head.

I hope you are still able to check in here once in a while, i know its hard right now. I will try to keep this thread updated till either af or BFP show up.

Big hugs chica :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

It's not selfish, thats what we are on here for :)

I know exactly what you mean I am sure i have had that before and it wasn't a symptom for my obviously, but my friend had it too and that was her first indication that she was pregnant... Fxd

I'll still be here :) x


----------



## TrAyBaby

12 dpo and BFN :nope: im beginning to think this is not my month and that everything was in my head. I thought i noticed my boobs looking slightly more veiny last night and today, even DF agreed the veins were more pronounced but that could just be a sign that AF is on her way booooooo. This sucks ass!!!!! I HATE THE TWW


----------



## Mrs.B.

I was like that the montj before last, i was absolutly sure that my blobs were changing and was getting funny feelings in abdomen and was nauseous LOL. Turned out I was either dreaming it or was possibly around ovulation xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow what a busy week sometimes working two jobs is just a little hectic.

My POAS addiction has been running wild lately and now im quickly running low on my stock, this morning at 6am (13dpo) i used a clearblue digital and got a massive NOT PREGNANT. However before i went bed last night (about 1am) i had a huge cup of tea so my FMU looked pretty much like water. Anyway its been bugging me all day that i wasted a test on pee that i knew was too diluted. So i held my pee for 5 hours and just used my last ASDA cheepie and i swear there is a faint line there. I really do see it, it's not line eye (at least i hope not). I have one more digital left so gonna take it first thing in the morning NO tea for me tonight eeeeeeeeeppppp I hope this is it x :wacko:


----------



## TrAyBaby

OMG i just took a digitals and PREGNANT 1-2 weeks :bfp: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppppp we did it OMG i cant stop shaking, how the hell am i gonna work today x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay!!!!! Congratulations hunny!! I knew it your signs were too food not to be ;) have you told you oh? Or have you got a bigplan on telling? Xx
:baby: :baby::baby:


----------



## TrAyBaby

he was in bed when i took the test and as soon as it came up +ve i ran through and switched on the light and shoved the test in his face. He was so sleepy he could barely focus on the words. I was a shaking mess and crying. Heh heh when he got up he had to ask me to go through to the bathroom to get rid of my pee so he could use the bathroom. I was too excited when the results came up i just left my cup of pee on the sink and all the wrappers and boxes and leaflets were all over the place, ooops my bad

Im still on :cloud9: i really can't believe this has happened. Im sending you all my happy thought, its your turn next chica x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww, I dont blame you I'd be exactly the same - over excited!!

:cloud9: - enjoy it on there xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

took another digital this morning and yup still pregnant. Im going on holiday today, going to my sisters for two weeks and she's 15 weeks pregnant! I feel that there will be a lot of baby talk for the next two weeks :happydance:

I'll be checking up on you though. How long does your AF last? Are you going to do anything different this cycle or just use your CBFM? x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Have a great holiday :) enjoy all the :baby: talk :)

I already use CBFM, BBT and soft cups lol, I ordered some Soy but havent got it in time to take this cycle, Im not sure there is anything else I can try.

AF length varies, seems to be anywhere between 4 and 6 days xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey Chica can I be your cycle buddy again. I started spotting yesterday so went to the hospital. They confirmed a m/c. I'm so upset I can't believe I lost another baby. My head is a mess


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! I can't imagine how you are feeling :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs.B.

ps.. I hope your time with your sister comforts you xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

How you feeling? xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey chica it's been a bit of an up and down week. My bleeding stopped but im still testing positive. I saw my sisters doctor today and she has advised me to get a scan next week when im home, so have an appointment with my own doc next wednesday morning. She has said that there are 3 things which could be or have happened. 1 - i've miscarried and my hcg levels are taking there time to drop (NO ONE DOWN HERE WILL GIVE ME A BLOOD TEST TO CHECK MY LEVELS grrrr even tho i've asked a million times) 2 - i've got another ectopic which will be found in my scan next week or the fingers crossed option 3 - i've just had a breakthrough bleed or late 'heavy-ish' implantation bleed and baby is still there and everything is fine

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

aaarrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh

i have no idea what is going on in my body. This is nuts. My bleeding didnt feel like a proper period, the blood wasnt dark red and there was no stringy bits or clots and i hardly had any cramps and by wednesday it was basically just pink stained mucus. So i've taken a hpt on wed, thurs and today and all positive 

I really hope my baby is still there. Im going to be a wreck by wednesday.

I hope you are doing well this cycle, hows that monitor of yours doing. Gotten a high yet? x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Fingers crossed for option 3! My friend had a heavy bleed when she fell pregnant with her son, infact she had 2, 1 she thought was a period before she knew she was pregnant and another later on which scared the lif eout of her but now she had a healthy 9 month old! I hope that is the case with you too.

Its rubbish that they wont test you there... they must know how horrible it is for you?!

I have been getting highs for 6 days since day 6! I am starting to think my body doesnt know what its doing, and I am not overly convinced I am actually ovulating. Still, only two months beofre I start complaining to the doctors lol xx

:hug:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey there chica. So looks like it was option 1. All my hpt today are showing -ve. So i did miscarry :cry:

I am trying to stay very postive about the fact that we did get pregnant. I know we will both get our babies, its just that we are being made to work very hard for them.

Im looking to the future and getting right back into bding this month. im hoping all that talk about women being more fertile after a m/c is true. I hope my cycle kicks straight back in. I need to go buy a crap load of opk for this month now.

Any signs of ovulation with you yet? I noticed that we've both joined the september testing thread :winkwink:

Would you mind if i added you in my siggy as my ttc buddy x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww Sorry to hear that hun, glad you seem to have a good attitude following on to next cycle and seem as positive as you can be :)

Are you back home now or are you still away?

My little sister had to give birth to her daughter still born at 22 weeks, she then got pregnant almost straight away and is not expecting a healthy girl in october... so you may be on to something there?! 

Fertility friend had put my ovulation on day 10! 4 days ago now, but my monitor is still showing high, some people are saying its getting confused with my levels from the previous user, so I am debating whether to buy a brand new one, but from ebay, not going to pay full price for it. So hoping that ff is correct, then this month is already better than last as I dont think there was any ovulation last month! If that is correct does that mean I can test in 6 days? Thats my birthday!!! :happydance: 

Of course not, may I add you to mine? xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

OMG thats so amazing. I reeeeaaaaaally really hope you get a BFP on your birthday. Im gonna be sending you sticky wishes every day chica. Oh thats made me smile.

Im still at my sisters, not home till tuesday night. I have an appointment with nurse on wed morning. I still wanna get my blood checked to make sure all hcg is gone. That way i know my cycle will come back.

We are just away to head out for the day but im gonna add you to my siggy before i sign off.

This is it Mrs B - september is the month xx

:dust:


----------



## TrAyBaby

only 5 days till you test eeeeeeek

Im back on the BDing train. Today is cd8 and started my opk's today too. SMEP worked last cycle so here's hoping it works again x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay good luck!! :flower:

I'm cramping today and woke up feeling sick. Also had 2 nights of wierd dreams!! I'd say thats to early to be signs tho considering I shouldnt have even implanted yet if I am going to! lol I think my minds going :wacko:

Im not feeling optomistic about the 10th as I feel even if it is the month its too early, but I'm going to do it anyways :) but I will try not to feel gutted until AF shows x


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey remember i had some crazy dreams and that was defo a symptom. Its looking really good for you chica. I hope you do get your birthday present, but if you get a BFN just remember that it could be too early. I was 14dpo before i got a BFP. Cramps are a good sign too, keep thinking postive thoughts xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

so i had a random thought today when updating FF chart. You know how doctors date your pregnancy from the first day of your last period and not from your actual conception date, well i've decided, to help keep my mind positive, im going to start counting my cycle that way too. So today im not on cd9 i'm actually 1 week and 2 days pregnant :happydance: sounds a lot better that way doesnt it :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I like your thinking :)

4 days until I test ... OMG I'm getting so excited so must that I just know I will be let down this month as I want it soo bad.

Hope your appointment tomorrow morning goes ok :hugs: x


----------



## TrAyBaby

4 days eeek. Im getting massivly excited for you too. Have you stocked up on hpt's yet? Did you know that suerdrugs own brand are uber sensitive, they say on the info sheet that it can detect hcg from 10mlU/ml :thumbup: and dont worry if its -ve remember that it could just be too early. Whatever the outcome i'll be here :hugs:

Crap starting to get knots in my stomach. 40 mins till my appointment. Have the nurse at 9:30 but not seeing the doctor till 10:20 gonna be a long morning. Will update you later

Have a good day chick x


----------



## TrAyBaby

heck its not 4 days now is it its only 3 aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have a few early hpts that read the 10ml, so hopefully they'll pick anything up but there ICs. All my symptons have stopped except having stupid hunger when I wake but I'm probably genuinly hungry. I couldnt resist a test today, knowing too well thats it mega early and wouldnt see anything but I just couldnt not lol :rofl:!!

You'll be in with the nurse as I'm typing... hope they tell you what you want to hear and you all clear to go again xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hunger good sign :thumbup:

Finally someone took my blood woop. They gave me a quantative beta hcg test, twas kinda funny cause the nurse who was taking my blood didnt know the name of the test she needed to select on her computer so she had to go get another nurse. When the new nurse came in she asked what test i needed and i told her the name of the test i wanted and she said 'oh are you a nurse too!' LOL i said no i've just been through this all before many times with my ectopic that i know what i need done. Then the ditsy first nurse couldnt even spell ectopic, i had to spell it out for her :dohh: but its done now and i get the results tomorrow lunch time.

I then saw the doc and she wants to see the results tomorrow. If hcg is neg (which is more than likely what they are) it means everthing is gone, no chance of infection and i can go ahead and try again. If there is still hcg i will have a repeat draw done on fri to determine if they have dropped, staying level or rising. The numbers from that one will determine if i need a scan to check further. she is also looking into possibly refering me to a gyno/fertility specialist to see if there is a reason that i keep having losses.

So the ball is rolling, think im gonna be on B&B for the next 24hrs till i get my results :headspin:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww, all so much going on! That must be so frustrating when you know more then the medical professions you have to see! Idiots lol. At least you may get the the bottom o it all then hey hun?

I have such a bad headache today, maybe a mixture of dehydration and boredom, as I am off work this week and I never drink enough :s x


----------



## TrAyBaby

OMG headache another classic sign :winkwink: awesome.

My house looks like a bombsite :wacko: Im off work too as technically my holidays finish on friday. So to keep myself busy while i wait for my results ive decided i want to completly move every room and piece of furniture around. A few reasons it needs done is that im getting my new sofa delivered in 2 weeks and i want to start to get a nursery ready!!!!! I know i know too early but i dont give a crap, im going to have a baby so im going to get my house ready for one.

My poor DF is currently consumed in the middle of a pile of his crap in our bedroom sorting (em chucking!!!!) out rubbish thats been hiding in boxes and the like for ages. cant wait to have an organised house :happydance: Its actually really theraputic and it will take ages to get it the way i want it so hoping it will help pass my tww after i ovulate in a few days


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thats brilliant, I would love to sort a nursery out, you'll probably think I'm mad now, however, I live in a one bedroom house so we dont have room for a nursery. But I figure that as we have a big bedroom I have room for a cot in there until we move to a bigger house. I'm sure it will work out, but if we wait I know i'll never happen, you know? I have a list as long as my arm with things I want to do to our house but then I think I dont want to stay here so that loses my motivation. Is your DF off work too? Good that he's mucking in with the clearing out :) x


----------



## TrAyBaby

yep he's off till the weekend too. We started with such motivation. Have cleared one cupboard, few boxes, under the bed!!!! and started a few other things BUT now hunger has kicked in so we've come to a stop and OMG there is shit everywhere. Never mind we still have a few days to go through everything, then i can potter for a few weeks. Heh heh heh looks like my nesting has kicked in already and i aint even pregnant yet.....oh no wait i am pregnant. Im 1 week and 3 days pregnant, i love saying my cycle days this way.

Oh i did an opk this afternoon but no smiley yet but still gonna do some BDing tonight to start storing up the :spermy: that is if we can find the bed :haha:

And i wouldnt worry about your house, remember a baby is just little they dont need much room. Im planning to have our one in our room till at least 3 months, maybe up to 6 months before we put them in their own room. So your home is perfect x


----------



## Mrs.B.

So today is results day.. good luck xx

I thought I'd give you a laugh with my strangeness of dreams the last 4 nights

1)	I was working or something on a gypsy park! Chatting up this bloke that looked like Robert Pattinson - I dont even like him lol, seemed a long dream but that about sums it up

2)	dreamt that all my FF data got deleted off my account on my phone, was really panicking, had to check the one on the computer too, that had been swiped too, I was so upset I had lost it as this month it shows I ovulated :haha:

3)	In my dream I was arguing with a bloke who was saying I had ginger hair (I am brunette) he was adamant I was ginger and I just couldnt change his opinion lol it made me angry! (I have nothing against red heads BTW lol)

4)	my car got stolen and then in the afternoon it was returned but it had been stripped down and returned looking like a greek carnival float!!!

Very bizarre at the time, not so bizzare written down, but still odd dont you think?


----------



## TrAyBaby

heh heh i would love a car that is a green carnival float, that would be amazing :haha: and um erm IM A GINGER!!!!! Nothing wrong with being a redhead, i love it. People are so envious of the colour and my hair is really long too, its like a lions mane 

Your dreams sounds ace, i rarely remember mine, except those few i posted you. Have you looked any of them up yet? What could they mean? Actually i know what they mean......they mean you could be well on your way for a BFP :happydance:

OMG my house is such a state. Last night we never managed to clear our bedroom and dig out the bed. SO rather than sleep in the double bed in the spare room we opted to sleep on the pull down sofa bed in the livingroom (gave away our sofa weeks ago in preparation for getting new one so are using an old double seater sofa bed as our actual sofa right now!). So we basically had ourselves a little slumber party last night. We watched old movies, ate popcorn and BD'ed :winkwink:

Phoning after midday for my results - will let you known x


----------



## Mrs.B.

No nothing wrong at all, thats why I dont understand the dream... one of my best friends is red head and her hair is ygorgeous ... I want it! lol 
Just been onto google lol :haha:
I read that to dream of red hair is to go through some major life changes mentally and physically! Haha we will see :)
apparently, If you dream of a gypsy or gypsies, it is a suggestion that you should follow your dreams, even if others don't believe in them.
To dream that your car has been stolen indicates that you are being stripped of your identity. This may relate to losing your job, a failed relationship, or some situation which has played a significant role in your identity and who you are as a person. - thats doesnt sount great!!


I be that was so much fun, I think sometimes the best evenings are the relaxed ones where you have a giggle :) x


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow the meaning of your dreams sound so interesting and they could all relate to being pregnant :thumbup:

I called for my results at 12, they told me they were in but the doctor hadn't looked at them yet and to call back at 2. So called at 2:30 and was told that they still weren't ready to be discussed and that the doctor would call me back this afternoon :wacko: aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggg i just wanna be told i have the all clear to try again.

do you have any big plans for your birthday yet? x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no! I'd be down there in their faces :haha: I hope they feel bad for messing you about!

Im going out Friday night and Sat night for meals with two groups of friends, driving both nights so no drinking without having to have another reason :) I only really feel comforatle having a drink once AF has got me, then I know its ok :) x


----------



## TrAyBaby

2 nights out for 1 birthday nice :thumbup:

Well finally got a call from doctor at 4:45 my results showed hcg at 1 which means i got the all clear, everything has passed and im not at risk of infection or another ectopic. She would like me to have 1 period before trying again but i think thats more to do with dating my next pregnancy so i dont care about that. I had to wait 3 months after my ectopic because of the chemo medicine they gave me wiped my body of all natural folic. I havent drank alcohol since april either because my liver couldve been damaged too, actually after the miscarriage last week i had 3 bottles of beer on saturday night and was a little boozy. The doctor is gonna either call me or send me a letter next week with the details of who i need to see when i get pregnant next time as im classed as high risk and will be 'fast tracked' as she put it. I will need to be checked over by the hospital and have early scans. So i guess that means i will get to see the baby a lot earlier than most people so thats a positive. 

Now to get busy making a baby.

:blush:oh when i was in Asda getting some shopping tonight i caved and bought a really cute 7 pack of babygro's :blush: Well i dont care that im not actually pregnant yet cause one day i will be so i might as well start stocking up now so i dont have to buy everything all at once x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thats great news (as it can be) glad to hear your out of risk of infection! 

Its also a great thing that they will pay more attention to you in the future, my sister was put on high risk with this pregnancy and I swear she has had about 8 scans instead of the normal 2! Her baby is probably the most viewed prior to actual birth I have ever known lol!

Sounds awful what you have been through, both this time and the time before, your really deserve your :BFP:

I got two seperate groups of friends that I thought would be better keeping seperate so great excuse for 2 nights out.

I went to docs today, Im being booked in for a minor op, but if I'm pregnant they wont do it. So maybe nows the time for my body to decide to be pregnant... always happens when somethings coming up doesnt it? Its not any surgery that cant wait tho so it probably wont lol. Also, Im due to see them in November about fertility if I'm not pregnant by then, but im really dubious as I am over weight and I dont think they will look past that before looking at anything else, but we will see.

:happydance: get making that :baby: xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey hon hope the ops not for anything serious :nope: (thats my worried face for you)

just finished a massive dinner and some icecream so me thinks the bding will have to wait a few hours till i digest this food baby first :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

No nothing serious, just need a few moles removed. But due to skin elasticity properties changing during pregnancy the scars wont heal apparently so they wont do it, esp as one will leave a bad scar anyway apparrently. Thanks for the concern tho lol 

mmm, I'm not really into Icecream but I could eat a bit now... too late for me tho x


----------



## TrAyBaby

mawning :flower:

today is my last day of holidays boooooooo. Have been up for a while pottering around but DF is still asleep. Just went for my last pee of the morning (cause do opk's between 2pm-3pm so need to bulid up pee) and checked my cm while there and holy smokes im certainly in my fertile period, loads-a ewcm :happydance: So woke up DF and told him im giving him a few hours advance warning that some BDing will be happening very soon. I have a friend coming round for lunch at 1 and the dancing will need to be done before then. He basically said 'ok babe, whenever you need me' and rolled back to sleep. Think if he's not up in an hour im jumping him :haha:

So happy-day before-birthday to you. Hope you have an ace time tonight and keep thinking 'positive' thoughts for tomorrow.

Very sensible of you to drive, brillaint excuss not to drink and for no-one to question it. I know when i go out (not)drinking with friends, if there are people there that don't know my history, or people that i don't want to know my history, or even if i just wanna pretend to myself that im having alcohol, I'll order cranberry juice in a wine glass - looks just like rose wine and fools people. Or i'll order a lemonade in a short glass with a little straw and a slice of lime - looks like a vodka and lemonade :winkwink:

Ok chica enjoy your friday x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning :)

Yes my last day too :( but yes looking forward to tonight.
Hehe, you just put a smile on my face hope you have a good day :winkwink:

Unfortunatly have lost a bit of hope for testing tomorrow, my temp is on its way down and has been for the past 3 days, not a good sign... least Im prepared :thumbup:

Great drink ideas, even though my close friends know we are trying I dont think they'd understand me not having a drink until we were actually pregnant, so driving is the best excuse :)

Have a great day xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh and I forgot to say I have 2 packs of baby grows on topof my wardrobe that I bought at the begining of the year ... i couldnt resist! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

:cry: looks like CM has a bloody tinge, this accompanied with temp drop :( hope :witch: isnt coming!!! That would just be a rediculously short! :cry:


----------



## Mrs.B.

:witch: got me :cry:


----------



## TrAyBaby

aw chica no :cry: im actually welling up now. I was so sure this was your month.
I dont think there are really any words i could say right now that could make you feel better, just know that i'm thinking about you :hugs:

My advice - dont drive tomorrow go and get totally smashed and try to enjoy your birthday. One small good thing is that it didnt happen on your birthday.

Man im totally bummed for you, wish i could give you a massive hug for real. Hope your DH is looking after you. This road to motherhood we have decided to travel is certainly filled with bumps, i guess that road is a little longer than both of us thought but know that one day we will reach the end x

My thoughts are with you tonight x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey babe......here goes

:cake:

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to yooooooou
Happy birthday dear Mrs Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Happy birthday to you

Its a good job you are just reading this cause i cannot carry a tune. Try and enjoy your birthday today chica x

My hols are offically over, back to work today. 9am start here i come 

massive :hugs: to you x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww thankyou hun, you say the nicest things.

I'm absolutly gutted, more so that she shows at 19 days than showing at all really, I just think with that length I have no hope. But yes I was a bit convinced this month. All those weird dreams LOL. Turns out I'm just weird :haha:

Now I don't think my new monitor will ne here in time so fingers crossed it is
Xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

goodmorning chica, how you feeling today? did you have a good night last night?

I didnt realise you actually went and bought a new monitor. Sounds like thats a great idea, that way that one will get to know you and only you and you wont have the worry of thinking that it might be mixing up people :thumbup:

Well Friday and yesterday i got smiley faces on my opk's so guess what ive been doing all weekend :winkwink: woke DF up at 7am this morning to dtd again before he went to work at 8:30. Actually shoot just looking at the time, i start work at 10.....woops better move my ass

have a good day x:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi hun, had a good night last night thank you, took your advice and have a few glasses of vino :)

Yesterday was a bit of an up and down day, spent some of the morning crying on my hubby coz I was uncomfortable, stupidly heavy and couldnt believe 19 days! Felt silly after but needed it I reckon!

The only problem is with the monitor is it syas you can only use it if your cycle is over 21 :s so hopefully this month was a one off fingerscrossed, otherwise its alot of money wasted

:happydance: YAY for your smiley faces! :thumbup: Have fun :winkwink:

Hope your day at work is ok x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey Chicken, Hows things your way?? Ticker says O day today? Or has that already passed due to smiley opk's? How do they work? Do you get the smileys before or on O? x


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hola :flower:

Well im classing today as 2dpo cause i got smiley on fri & sat which means that LH was surging so i could've poped the eggy out on sat night/sun morning time. So last month i classed the 1dpo as the day i got a -ve on opk's after the smiley. So this cycle that would've been sunday, even tho its most likely i ovulated on sunday, but thats just my system. Yesterday my boobs started to feel tender when i touched them and its the same today.......call me CRAZY i know its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too early for any symptoms but you never know i might just be uber fertilte and this could be a very determined egg! Think im getting a cold actually. Dont feel too good tonight, the bit where the back of my nose meets my throat feels iffy and my heads a bit sore & stuffy too. A few people at my work have colds so the buggers must've passed it on to me, boo

going for a lie down. Hope you've had a good monday. I might be back on here later x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Had a bit of a rubbish day today, back to work today and my collegue was off sick, so just had to pick up guess what was going on. Have had terrible back ache today so been dosed up on pain killers. Feels alot better now tho!

May be O symptoms babe, due to your hormones from before? But on the other hand you never know!! Hope you feel better after your nap xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

aw sorry you had a shit day at work, hopefully today will be a better one.

Last night after my nap i had a ma-hoosive supper so had to go for a wee walk after to help digest it all. We have a huge 24 hr Asda a few mins walk from my house (too handy) and ended up in there. I told my DF a few days ago that everytime we go there im going to but something baby related (as we seem to go there every other day!!!). So true to form last night i got me a pregnancy magazine and a pack of 10 really cut rainbow bibs :winkwink:

Have woken up this morning with a sore throat, bit of a stuffy nose at the back and a sore head, so def a cold humf. I had a shit nights sleep as well. Woke up at half 2 needing to pee, then woke up at half 4 and couldnt really fall back into a deep sleep. BOO stupid cold. However on a more positive note my temp has gone up for the last 3 days so FF this morning gave me my crosshairs and put O-day as saturday.....just like i thought. So today is def 3 dpo. Need to go change my ticker. 

Im already starting to think about when im gonna start testing. But actually dont even have any tests in the house yet, gotta get to the shops.

I really do hope you have a better day today. Im on a late shift today so dont start work till 4, so i'll check in with you tomorrow.

Have you finished af yet? ooooo has your new monitor arrived yet?? x


----------



## SMcGregor

TrAybaby!!!!
Peeing at 2.30am, unsettled sleep and flu like symtoms i have heard they are early preg symtoms. so sounding good for u this month.

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay, that was quick, getting to know where you are in your cycle again. :happydance:

Af still with me, normally about 4 - 6 days so should be soon if not today :) Fxd. And CBFM arrived today just in time to start day on day 5 :) woohoo

I love the fact that your going to stock up bit by bit, I wish I could, but I owuld be forever having it out and looking at it tormenting myself lol, just have to stick with what I already got :haha:

Have a good shift xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

:happydance::happydance: woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you got your monitor :happydance::happydance: FATE!!!!!!!!!!!

I've had a stinking headache all day, almost like a hangover headache BUT i didn't have no drink! I had to cave about 8pm and take some paracetamol. My cold has died down as the day went on, still feel a little swollen at the back of my nose/throat so hope it is a good sign. Spot the crazy symptom spotter :haha:

Think im gonna have a nosey at some threads before hitting the hay

goodnight chica x


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey buddy, how you doing today. Im in a rather good mood today for some reason, i feel really motivated and positive today. I didn't go to bed till after 2am last night and woke up 4 hrs later needing to pee again (SYMPTOM?????? fingers crossed it is). Today the swollen feeling at the back of my nose/throat is barely even there, i can feel it but only just but i have been sneezing a lot this morning. Im not sure if that is a sign, have you heard of sneezing as a symptom?

It seems like my every waking moment is consumed with pregnancy and baby related thoughts. Even when im at work im still thinking about it. Todays thoughts are mainly taken up with baby names and thinking about what type of clothes i will have to buy if i get pregnant now as the baby will be born in the summer, so wouldnt need to start buying thick jackets till a few months later, so should be looking at winter clothes for 3-6 months and new born light summer outfits :blush: OMG see how crazy i am :dohh:

I just want a baby so bad x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Haha, sounds brilliant to me! Mega got my fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:

I have just read 'Many women experience symptoms of nasal congestion, coughing, and sneezing during pregnancy' so yes sounds very good to me :)

I have had some good news today at work, theyre offered me a promotion, on the basis that I pass an exam. But from what I gather it will be not really any more work than I am doing, just getter a better status :) I have until september next year to pass the exam and I will get a bonus next month and pay increase from March! :) I accepted... but now Im wondering if I should have considered due to if I fell pregnant I may not take the exam :s so maybe I should aim to to the exam by the summer, then either way I wont have had a baby by then... :dohh: I hope they dont get funny with me if I fall pregnant... surely they cant? :shrug:

Do you have baby names in mind? Are you willing to share? xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey chic sorry for being MIA last few days, i've been working both jobs back to back and was only quickly checking in on threads on my phone while at work. Im shattered. At least im not working till later on today so i can at least have a relaxing morning.

So a huge congrats on the promotion at work :happydance: Well done you, a pay rise too next year awesome! I think you have def done the right thing and you could easily get all the work done by summer. It means that when you go off on maternity at least you will have slightly more money coming in - smart! And all the hard work and studying will be done before there is a baby around to distract you from the study - even smarter :thumbup:

As for baby names thats the one thing i havent even really considered. I havent even bought a baby book. Cause im a teacher there are a few names that i know i dont want cause they will always have an association with another child. I think thats why i havent decided on any cause my fear is i get my heart set on a name then end up with the 'child from hell' of that name in my class. Then it'll be ruined.

Ive had a :blush: moment this morning. Im only 7dpo but decided to test and of course BFN but i couldnt resist. Cause yesterday my boobs started to ache. The same ache (bit not as strong...yet) i got in them with my first pregnancy. At work all i wanted to do was take my bra off. Oh and at one point i ran downstairs.....big mistake OUCH! They are still tender today. And my stuffy nose/throat thing is back this morning along with sneezes. Plus for the last two night ive started having some crazy dreams again and ive had to get up to pee at least once sometimes twice every night. The list of possible symptoms just keeps getting bigger. However last cycle i didnt get my BFP till 14dpo so still have a week to wait it out ugh.

So how are things with you. How's the BDing going, you must've started by now for this cycle :winkwink: xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hiya. 

Thankyou :) I found out one of the girls in my department also got took it and shes going through IVF so that made me feel like I hade make the right choice too.

I havent got baby book but I have four names in mind, 3 boys and one girl. I did have a few more that we just ideas, but DH didnt like them, he doesnt say much about these ones but that normally means there ok, he'll let me know if he has something bad to say :haha:

Oh no! How will you last the week if you are testing already :) ... sounds good tho hun!! Lets hope it is and this one is an extra sticky bean!!

AF lasted 6 days - booooooo. :haha: So only started yesterday as thats was first day without. Which looks like good timing, as new monitor gave me a high this morning for CD8, of course that could mean nothing lol but its not a low and as last cycle O came on cd10 it could be correct. Also towards the end of the day yesterday I notice really watery CM ... I cant say I have taken note of it before, everytime I thought I would check previously it was creamy. So thats a good sign. 

I think today is going to be a bad day as I have not long got up due to waking up earlier with the worst headache, its making me feel sick! Feels like a hang over but not had any drink! DH is at work so at the moment its quiet :) xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

How's the headache, hope it's cleared up.

I feel blah today. Have had crap nights sleep for the last few nights and every morning when i wake up i have that stuffy sore nose/throat thing that clears up during the day. My gums also bled this morning when i brushed my teeth. I guess im just tired cause i've worked for the past 9 days straight. Still when i finish work at supper time today im not working again till wed night woooooop

I tested this morning at 8dpo and BFN :nope: this is the longest tww ever!!!!!!!

Humf


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning Hunny

Thought I'd write a quick reply before I go do our food shop! 

Are you testing every day? Try hold off again until 10dpo? 

Headache was gone by the evening last night, but not without the help of 2 lots of tablets, I couldnt cope with it , was useless lol.

The names I like are, Ellie Mae, Riley Thomas, Dylan Michael, Tyler James. I also like Ariana, Rhiannon Louise, and Tegan, but hubby doesnt. I dont think they will change before we hava a baby as I have had them for ages lol. Unless someone I know chooses them first.. and there are lots of pregnant people I know so fingers crossed xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

mawning chica, wooooo the sun is shining here in the land of the Scots and i dont have to work sweeeeeeeeeet

OMG i love love love the name Riley good choice. I think you have chosen some really great names, infact you have inspired me to start thinking about names. Might have to go get me a book or download something. Actually might hold off for a few weeks cause at the beginning of October my sister is having her 20wk scan and will be finding out the gender.....so will wait to see what names she has. We are really close and most of the time we like the same thing so more than likely we will come up with the same names lol

Holy smokes i cant stop sniffling and sneezing today, surely i cant have hayfever symptoms in september!!!!!

Well i did another test this morning, i took the test out the case and if i hold it up in direct sunlight (and put my glasses on!!!) i'm sure i can see the beginning of a very very very faint pink shaddow of a line LOL I know i have totally got line eye but hey you never know. Maybe i'll get my second line in a few days.

Oh what to do today? hmmmmm. I was gonna do the housework and the washing but now im thinking about maybe a walk in a park or along the beach.

Hope you have a good week. No doubt i'll be back on later tonight so might leave you another wee post.

xx mwah xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad the sun if shining for you :) its miserable down here. 

Get looking at names, there are so many, I wanted something unusual but not too unusual as I have an uncommon spelling to my name as my family are welsh.
I just had a phone call from someone whilst at work and her name was Niamh, (said Neev) which I really like but maybe would get too much trouble with people trying to spell it lol. My sister is deciding between Isla and Willow for her baby. Willow is the name of my guinea pig, so that would be a bit weird lol

Funny you should say about hayfever as I was talking to some family yesterday and it would seem we are all suffering as there is a lot of tree pollen around... could it be that?

How exciting that the little pink line may be showing itself already YAY. Maybe tomorrow it will be clearer!!

Hope you enjoy your walk, beach sounds lovely :) x


----------



## TrAyBaby

OMG ok i need your opinion and i sure hope i manage to attach a photo (never attached a photo before) Anyway the pink line is still super faint but i can see it better today than yesterday. My pee is still really clear first thing in the morning but hey i still got the beginning of a line.... i think? I hope its not line eye?

oh and Niamh is such a beautiful name, i had a little girl in my class last year with that name and i loved it then. Yesterday we had such a great day together. We spent the afternoon in the park and walking around the indoor gardens, then went to the beach and had a walk along at sunset. Then at home in the evening my DF taught me how to make pancakes. The were so tasty, had them for my breakfast this morning. Its another beautiful sunny day here. Its all so positive today eeeekkk

What do you think? Do you think this might be it this time? 3rd time lucky!!!

Forgot to say that my boobs have been tender for a few days now with massive blue freaky veins all over them and i cant stop peeing. On sunday i had to pee every 1hr-1:30hr and yesterday i had to pee every 1:30-2hrs!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20-9-11.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs.B.

:happydance: OMG I see it!!!! Yay!!!! :happydance: I think you've got it hun! Congratulations! 3rd time lucky and I hope this is a very sticky bean :) xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I keep looking at your pic lol ... defo there!!

How have you been today? xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

i'm still kinda in disbelief, with a whole mix of emotions all wrapped up together. Happy, excited, scared, anxious, nervous.....the list goes on.

I don't wanna get too excited till i see a darker line. I can't wait to test tomorrow morning. eeeeep. If its darker im calling the doctor to see if i can get a blood test before i start work at 3

i really really really hope this is it x


----------



## TrAyBaby

ok so i managed to hold my pee for over 4 hours and just took a FRER, couldn't wait till the morning....take a look, there is definately a pink second line there. Holy shit this is real. If i still have a line in the morning im calling the docs. How on earth am i gonna sleep tonight :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20-9-11 evening FRER.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yep you've done it :) hope you managed to get some sleep and the doctors can see you xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Can't argue with this :happydance:

Have an appointment at 13:50 today! OMG i really feel that this is the one. Hold on tight little one. I have all my pee tests sitting beside me and i just keep staring at them.

I'm PREGNANT :happydance: x x x x x x :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







21-09-11.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay!! No can't argue :) goodluck with the docs xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey Love, Howd it go at docs xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hola, had to go straight to work from the doctors and thats me just home now. It went really well. I got blood done and should get the results tomorrow, then im booked back in for 2nd bloods on friday morning. She called the hospital while i was there and provided everything goes well they want to see me on 20th October for a scan and then i have a booking in appointment with midwife on 26th October. The hospital did say that if i have any pain, bleeding or anything that is just worrying me to just ring them directly or i could pop in past :thumbup:

So everythings looking good. Its still really really early but here's hoping this is the sticky one :happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

worked back to back at both jobs today, tired now so this is just a quick update. I got the results of my blood test from yesterday. hcg is at 22 :happydance: get next blood taken tomorrow morning to check if they are doubling but since its friday i wont get the results till monday aaaaaaaaaaahhhhh:wacko: still its looking good 

night chica, hope you're busy BDing :winkwink: x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay! Hopefully any fixed feelings of worry will just be pure excitement soon :)

Omg nowhere near as exciting as your news but my monitor just gave me peak!!! I'm soon to ovulate :) hope its correct and not because I had to start a new box of sticks :S xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

ooooooooooo what do you mean not as exciting, you're away to pop the egg that is gonna turn into your baby, that's totally exciting :happydance: get on that husband of yours and do some dancing :winkwink:

I'm just back from my 2nd blood test and they've just told me that i wont get my results till tuesday cause they are closed for the holiday monday aaaaaargh :wacko: this will be a very long weekend. Thank goodness i'm working for most of it. I keep taking tests every morning to watch my line get darker :blush:

any exciting plans for the weekend missus?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I suppose I'm just a bit sceptical until I see that temp rise as i had to open a new box so worried it could read different ... we' ll see :) I hope its correct, would be amazing if this is my month as well as yours lol xx

I am attending my sisters baby shower this weekend. Im on cake making duty. Hope its ok and i don't feel out of it lol. One girl attending is due to drop any day too. not sure how all the baby talk will effect me. Will just stay as long as I feel comfortable being there as there's no time limit as such xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm so angry:cry: hubby gone to bed to sleep coz he up early for work ... he knows about the peak ... I just don't think he gets it!!!!! There goes part of my chance! :cry:


----------



## TrAyBaby

aw chica, honestly men sometimes they need a good kick up the arse. I know you said he is up early but could you set an alarm to go off half an hour before he was gonna get up and have a morning quickie? But im sure that if you cant then tomorrow night will be ok too. If he starts work early then he'll finish early so you can DTD at supper time. What time does the baby shower start? Sounds like it will be a good day.

I'm pooped so heading to bed myself as working again tomorrow morning. 

I hope you do manage to get in some dancing chica x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry about that rant, was a bit upset lol. hopefully he'll be home before I go out.

I just filled my mornign and made this for my sisters shower. xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC03413.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TrAyBaby

Holy crap that cake looked amazing, wow! you have a gift for decorating cakes, i'm impressed. I hope you had a great time at the shower and hopefully you had a good time before the shower too nudge nudge wink wink :winkwink:

Yesterday after i finished work my parents came round for dinner and by the time they left i was pooped. I was ready for bed at 10pm which is so not like me. Im a massive night owl and i dont really need more than 5 hrs sleep a night so i dont usually go to bed till 1am ish. Im starting to get really nervous now. Just want the next few days to pass quickly so i can get my results and start to enjoy being pregnant. I already have feelings thats its a girl, is that weird?

What are you up to this sunday? I have work again in less than an hour but then im off till wednesday. So have already told DF that when i finish work im putting myself on bedrest till wednesday and im not doing anything. Want to give this little bean every chance of sticking.

mwah x


----------



## Mrs.B.

It was really good, I thought it would be awkward, all the baby talk and that my sister and I arent really close at all. But it went well and every liked the cake :)

Do your parents know about your positive result? Or will you not tell them until after the scan?

We are having a lazy day today after I have done a bit of tidying and cut the hubbys hair. Got a couple of movies to watch :)

I think thats a good idea to rest up :) xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hiya did you enjoy movie night?

Today i am offically 4 weeks pregnant, today also marks the day i would've got my period. So to mark the ocassion i took my last FRER and check out the result!!! the lines both came up within 30 seconds. Thank fook.

Yesterday i had a mini panic. Just as i was finishing work i began to have af type cramps, not bad just really mild, then i started to feel wetness. I got scared i was starting to loose it again. I couldnt bare to check at work so i raced home (crying all the way) ran in the door and went straight to the bathroom. Thankfully just CM and no blood. I was honestly a mess. So im so happy i got such a strong line today. I tell you i cant wait to finally get my results tomorrow.

Oh and Holy Smokes my boobs are HUGE. I was big anyway (DD!) but yikes they are so full and swollen. Poor DF he cant stop staring at them but he cant touch cause they are so tender.

So tell me your updates. Do you think you have ovulated yet? I cant wait till you are in the 2ww and you can tell me all about your symptom spotting.
 



Attached Files:







FRER 2MU 26-9-11.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi!

Well today I think I am 1dpo temp went up today by the looks of my chart so if it stays up FF will give my confirmed O date in 2 days time :happydance: and we managed to BD on O, O-1 and O-3 so fingers crossed our timing was good :winkwink: I had a pulling in left side today tho so if I didnt know otherwise I would have thought that was ovulation, lasted for about 15 minutes, ever had that? 

I'm sorry you thought the worst earlier, but really glad it wasnt what you thought ... love the picture its so strong! :thumbup:

Movies were good, nice chilled day, full of cold now tho so feel a bit poo xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow 1dpo already awesome.....bring on the symptom spotting :haha: That pulling sensation does sound like ovulation. The only ovulation pains i get are sharp pain in my hip bones and some af type cramps sometimes but everyone is different.

im pooping myself about tomorrow afternoon, i finally get my blood test results :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Try not to worry, with those lines on that pic you'll be fine . I wait to find how you got on xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

managed to sleep ok last night even tho things were going round and round in my head. So this morning im still on my quest to use up all my pee test cause it gives me comfort until i get those results. Today i took my last digital and im very happy with the result......2-3 weeks :happydance: woo its moved up.

Im sorry i havent been able to talk about much else lately, i havent been a very good buddy. I hope its ok that ive been sending you pics of all my tests. Hey just think in less than 2 weeks you'll be doing the same :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







27-9-11.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs.B.

It's a absolutley ok!!! That's where I am here for ! Yes hopefully I will be able able to join you. For one more go in last night to make sure we have done all we can :winkwink: x


----------



## TrAyBaby

just got results from my 2nd blood test hcg was 70 :happydance::happydance::happydance: so 11dpo hgc 22 & 13dpo hcg 70 eeeeeeeeek. I did an online calculator and it says they are doubling every 27 hours AMAZING :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

:happydance::happydance: Yay!!!

So what does this mean for you now? will they monitor you more due to your history? xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

i have a consultation with the doctor next wednesday, she has already scheduled me in for a scan at 7 weeks but if everything goes well she is hoping to bump the scan up and do it at 6 weeks. In the meantime if i have any problems or questions or pain or anything i have the number for the hospital (i know it well as was there a lot with the ectopic) and i have to ring them directly or just head up. Plus i also have my booking in appointment with the midwife scheduled for 26th october. This is really happening :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay!! fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Woohoo confirmed 3dpo today ;) 

Slight dip in temperature this morning tho, but looking back it happened last month too so hopefully nothing to worry about! Xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow 3dpo already AWESOME when do you think you will start testing or are you gonna wait till af is a no show?

the tww is such a head fook aint it, somedays its soooo exciting when you have some symptoms show up and other days it just seems to drag like time has stood still. But im here for you for what ever you need. Vent, symptom spot, bitch or even just to chat about nonsense. Before you know it the wait will be over and you will have a flashy BFP next to your name :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't know how long my lp is so i think its hard to guess when i should be testing. Bit I suppose realistically it would be 5 Oct at earliest! But i bet I cave before then like on 8 dpi I always do, but i also always do it expecting it to be negative so not sure why I feel the need lol x how you feeling? X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Temp jump today following dip yesterday, this happened last month too so looks like i have a bit of a pattern going on. Never thought I'd see the day! Lol. 

Twice yesterday I moved too fast and got so dizzy I had to steady myself! Must be the tail end of this cold its draining me!! 

How you doing? X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Rang the doctor this morning to book in end of next month for my op and they had a cancellation and booked me in today! so just got back with -2 moles lol! took me by suprise but least its done now! x


----------



## TrAyBaby

Wow you've had an exciting day. Sorry this is just gonna be a quickie cause I'm at work. Working both jobs today and tomorrow grrrrrrrr I'm gonna be pooped. A little bit of nausea kicked in today which I'm taking as a good sign at the mo (might not be doing that in a few weeks). Hey thumbs up about the temp rise tho. Will post a better update when I get a few mins x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey phew!!!!! what an epic two days, have literally not stopped working and im beyond tired now. Heading to bed for some much needed sleep. I promise to post a better update tomorrow (afternoon - having a mahoosive lie in) 

night chica, hope the wait has been passing quick for you x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hulllllloooooooo stranger :flower: how you doing? any symptoms yet at 6dpo????? im itching to know. I hope your scars are doing well after your little op. I remember years ago having a mole type thing removed and it being really itchy. Im one of those people who like to scratch and PICK things and it was so annoying that i couldnt pick :blush: Apart from the waiting and the op how are things with you? Hows life?

Up here in bonny scotland all is going well. With each day i grow a little more confident that my little bean is going to stick around. In fact you may have noticed that ive gone ticker crazy today. I think last time i put all the tickers up just a wee bit to early and jinxed it, so waited till now as couldnt wait any longer. 

Like i said in my previous brief post for the last few days ive been working both my jobs back to back and i had no time to myself. I started work at 8am (but had to leave my house at 7am grrr rush hour traffic) and didnt finish till midnight both days. So today i have just lazed around. We also finally got our new sofa delivered at midday today and all ive done ever since is nap on it. It is AMAZING, i totally love it. So sorry for being a bad buddy but im back now. Well that is until my next double shift day. I want to try to work both jobs for as long as i can to save as much money as possible, cause not only do we have a baby on the way now but we are getting married in sep 2013 :happydance: 

Not having too much symptoms at the mo. Have constant tender boobs, worst when i get up in the morning and gravity takes hold OOOOOUCH! I'm a little more tired. Some slight mood swings/irratability (snapped at DF a few times but he doesn mind), every now and then i have a few af type cramps but my doc says thats normal. And now since a few days ago in the early evening about 6ish some nausea kicks in and last for a few hours. It kinda goes away if i eat something. I think thats about it. I have to pee a lot too and have to get up at least once a night to pee. Oh and how could i forget the bloating, again this is usally worse in the evening.....is that all......oh i have had some constipation too. geeeez heres me thinking i didnt have too much symptoms but thats quite a list ive racked up.

Anyhoo chica i gotta go, got some sitting around on my new sofa to do before i head round to a friends house tonight. Its a girlie movie & drinks night. Im taking the car to avoid the question of why im not drinking. And tomorrow night (after work of course) we have tickets to see the comedian Reginald D Hunter woooop.

Hope your having a good weekend, mwah x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Hun, 

Well, I have been noticing heavy feelings along my bikini line, lots of CM and the dizziness is continuing if I move to quick, thought it was the cold but thats mostly gone now. My temperature has taken a dive today, I'm hoping implantation? but got terrible pains today, like AF pains. Oh and Im aching all over! Hoping its not coming to an end, 9LP last time so hoping for at least the same if not longer or no show at all :ha ha:

Ops healing well I think, yes your right, very itchy, I juts want to scratch! I'm a picker too but will leave these stitches alone lol

Aww I love the tickers, cant wait to have matching ones :flower: 


Yay for getting married :) is that a new development or has it always been in the pipeline? I'd love to do it all over again, I loved the research and planning for mine lol.
Your so good for working so much whilst you can, I definitely think its the best thing to do :thumbup: 

Sounds like alot of symptoms to me when you list them like that :happydance:.

We just got back from food shop, housework and tons of washing done this morning thanks to this gorgeous weather!! Went out to a ladies night last night was a giggle and just chilling the rest of the weekend really. Have a lovely time tonight, and tomorrow, I love comedians! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Well, My nipples are sore today, but my temp is still down. When I took temp this morning I didnt want to get up incase AF came as thats the second low temp, but luckily no AF just tons of CM! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Temps back up today :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

woooohoooo for the temp rise, def implantation dip this weekend :happydance: when are you going to start to test???????? eeeeek im getting so excited for you. I can't wait to have my bump buddy :happydance:

I had a new symptom show up yesterday and its still hovering around today. You know that bit in your throat (where a guys adams apple would be) well it feels like i have cold milk stuck there, it doesnt feel really nice at all. Maybe its the start of m/s? My DF says my boobs have just gotten so big with milk that they are overflowing on the inside :haha: Oh and the engagement isnt new, we got engaged earlier this year in June, havent really done too much planning yet. We have said next year Jan/Feb time is when we will start seriously planning it.

Sooooooooo today im offically 5 weeks woop woop. Just outta curiosity i bought another clearblue digital last night so i could test this morning and sure enough 3+ weeks popped up :happydance: Oh and my scan date has been moved. I was booked for 20th october (7w2d) but now im getting my scan next week wed 13th october (6w2d) :happydance: aww yeah baby :happydance: im really happy today, well im letting myself be happy today. I'll feel so much better when i see my little bean next week. OMG NEXT WEEK eeeeek

Test Test Test Test Test
 



Attached Files:







03.10.11.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hiya :)

Well I tested this morning I culdnt resist, of course it was :bfn: , dont know why I expected to see different :haha: I so hope you are right about the dip, I've gotten myself so excited not sure I can cope with AF lol

Ahhh next week thats brilliant!! :happydance: Please will you post me a scan pic? I'm dying to see :happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

if this weekend was implantation then it'll take a few days for any hcg to reach your urine, that'll explain the bfn. But im so excitied that you have started to test. The first few days i got bfn too. How are you feeling anyway. Do you have any more symptom or signs yet?

Yesterday i think the hormones kicked in. I was really happy & excitied in the mroning cause my sister had her 20 week scan and we found out the sex of the baby, but by lunch time i was an absolute moody cow, kept snapping at DF. I told him i was cranky and to keep his distance or i was gonna bite his head off. Also not good as i had parents evening after school yesterday that i went in to do with my job share. Then i had to go straight to cinema to do a shift there till midnight. By the time i started my shift at the cinema all i wanted to do was cry. And i mean seriously cry. I was trying to find a place where i could go for 5 mins to bawl but since i was the manager on duty last night i couldnt. When i got home my DF just gave me a massive cuddle and he stroked my hair as i lay on the couch ( i love love love it when he strokes my hair, it soothes me). Feeling much better today, so far anyway.

Oh my boobs have had another wee growth spurt too. I think i may need to go bra shopping real soon.

I noticed that on one of my tickers that when i hit 5 weeks yesterday i went from being a poppy seed to an apple seed. So yesterday at work when i was eating an apple i kept the seeds. When i got home i gave it to DF and said to him this is how big our baby is. He looked at it for ages and now wants to keep the seeds. Aw bless him. I actually had two seeds, i hope thats not a subconscious sign of twins. I just want one at a time.

Oh and yeah if all goes well at the scan i'll def pop up a pic. I actually need to phone them cause i've been a bit of a spaz. I've written down wed 13 october for the scan but next wed is 12th october & thurs is the 13th. So i'll need to see which day it actually is. Im pretty sure its the wed.....doh!!!!

Have a great day chica x


----------



## Mrs.B.

yes I knew it wouldnt show anything but I just couldnt help myself :hehe: I will try not to test again until the weekend if AF is a now show still by then.

I havent had as many cramps today that I have noticed, but been a bit dizzy still. Other than that nothing I dont think. To be honest I have lost the excitement I had in the first place. Not sure why, hope seems to have left me, dunno if its as my temp dropped a little, I know I am not out yet but I think I am expecting it:blush: bad isnt it!!

Aww bless your hormones, many more to come :) What is your sister having? My sister has 25 days left! and if shes not had her by due date they will be inducing her. 

Oooohhh, I want a boobie growth spurt! Jealous! lol, but bet its annoying for you as you said your big already.

That is so cute with the apple pip!! I'd love twins, not sure how I'd cope lol but I would like unidentical one girl one boy :haha:

Been so busy today, work til1, then had one lot of my stiches out, then met a friend for coffee, went for a walk with another, back home shower, cook tea for me and hubby, just quick reply before out to see a couple of friends tonight, prob be alot of baby talk, one has a 10 month old and one is ttc so it doesnt take long to get onto the topic 

Hope you have had a good day xxxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow sounds like you had a very busy day yesterday. So did you cave and test again this morning? I know you said you were going to try to hold off but i know what i'm like, if there's a test around i have to pee on it :haha:

Im having a lazy day today till i have to go to work. Im on a late shift today so dont have to start till 6. DF starts work at 1 today so this afternoon i have a hot date with my new sofa, sky box and some tasty lunch ........aaaaah bliss.

woop one week till my scan :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

:blush:Haha yes I did. But defo not now til weekend, I am running out.

I keep getting dizzy spells, so I hope that's a good sign and I'm not ill. 

Yay for lazy day :) what programs do you have lined up? 

That week should fly by!! Hope it does for you xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

So much for weekend I am going to test again in the morning... Fridays the start of the weekend isnt it? :haha:


----------



## TrAyBaby

heh heh heh friday is totally the start of the weekend so its def ok to test. Im gonna log on quickly in the morning before i go to school to see what the result is eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee exciting

im sorry for this crappy wee update but OMG im sleepy, i think the kids just wore me out at school today. I guess 5 & 6 years olds will do that!!!!

Oh but forgot to say that spoke to my doctor yesterday and im getting another blood test done on monday to see where my levels are at :happydance: will get the results on tuesday before my scan on wednesday 

Good Luck :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Still :bfn: x


----------



## TrAyBaby

there is still loads of time chica, dont give up hope cause i havent :flower:

happy friday x


----------



## Mrs.B.

When should it show by I'd af doesn't arrive. my lp is already 2 days longer that last month and i thought it should stay the same! Xx have a good day xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey chica its good news that you have passed the normal length of your lp. I remember reading somewhere that after implantation (which can take up to 12 days or longer) its takes a few days for hcg to reach your blood stream and then another few days for it to go into your urine. Ive even read stories on here of people not getting there bfp till way after there af was due. So there is still hope. How sensitive are the tests you are using?

My head is pounding right now and im a little sleepy so thinking about having an early night. It was the last day of school today, now the kids are off for two weeks for october holidays......yeeeeaaaaah no school for me for two weeks (but still have cinema boo). They were totally high as kites today and wore me out more than yesterday. Nap time

Good luck with tomorrows test, will be thinking of you tonight x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Theyre 10 mIU, so should pick it up quite early, I think I am not going to test tomorrow, maybe on sunday. I have run out of these sensitive tests, only got one regular one left.
I am still hoping but I dont want to get myself all excited then get a massive let down.
Yay for time off from school :)

Another thing to add to the list of 'symptoms' apart from being super tired the past couple of days, my nipples are so sore! Would be absolutly mad it I have imagined up all this!! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

morning chica how are you feeling today??? thought about you a lot last night, i really hope you get your bfp Mrs B. Sore nipples are a really good sign esp if they are not a normal af sign for you. mmmmmmm did you cave and use your last test this morning? Try to keep your mind filled with possitive thoughts, i know thats easier said than done but everyday that af is a no show is a day closer to your bfp x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning :) I have woken with the biggest headache this morning! And at 12 oclock I am going to a 2 year olds birthday party ... That'll be a good mix! 

No haven't caved, its not an early one the one i have left so will wait for the post to deliver mt next batch of earlies before i try again. I can't say I do remember having sore nipples like this before, I have noticed them a little once or twice but not like this. 
I can't believe how long this cycle is, i have gone over my last 2 and on par with my one 3 cycles ago! 

Do you have anything planned for the weekend? Bet your getting so excited for your scan. Xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

my parents are coming into town today for a visit to see my new sofa then i have work later on today and work tomorrow. Thats about the extent of my weekend plans woop!

I am a little excited for scan but more nervous are scared to be honest. Last night i was having some af type cramps and i swear i was gonna find blood everytime i wipped, i didnt thought thank goodness. Still feeling a little crampy today, actually its more the feeling you get after the cramps like my uterus has just had a workout. Im hoping its just some stretching. Feel really off today. My stomach is growling cause im hungry but really dont want to eat and there is nothing that i want. Maybe im just having some ms this morning. Was so scared about the cramps last night that i uesd my last test this morning just to check. It was a digital and it took forever for the pregnant 3+ to show but im so glad it did.

really must go try to eat something, might make me feel better. Hope your head clears a little before the party x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Have a good time with the parents. Im sure your scan will be good :) I have read that you get cramps in early stages due to growing and stretching like you say. Have a nice day before work xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

morning chica hows your weekend going? how was the party yesterday? i hope your head managed to clear up.

Im a little depressed today. Yesterday after i ate breakfast i felt fine. In fact i was fine the whole day, not tired, was fine running around at work, wasn't peeing too much. You may wonder why i feel depressed huh! well i just dont feel pregnant (apart from full achey boobs all the time). I know that a lot of people say m/s doesnt kick in till about 6 weeks. Is it wrong that i really want it to start just so i can feel more pregnant. I guess im just stressing about wednesday. Im so scared they wont find anything. I want this baby so much. Ive been through enough this year i just want my baby. sorry to bum you out, im just having one of those days today.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Heya! I just came on to check messages and then you messaged, spooky lol.

Yeah the party was ok, didnt stay log, took the birthday cakes over and stayed for a couple of hours but then shot off. Head went away but I had to take some tablets.

I understand how you feel, well I have never been there but I think I would be the same. Its a bit similar for me with the symptoms, I now have nothing so not sure whether just to expect AF soon.

I think its best to try not to worry until your scan, I know its easier said than done but your will cause yourself to stress out which isnt good either, right? Keep ya chin up, Im sure your just having a 'good' few days with no noticable aches and there will be a bubba staring back at yopu through that monitor in the week xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

morning lady, any news today??? I hope its either good news or no news. 

Sorry i have to run as i have my appointment to get my blood work done in 25 mins (good job my docs is only 5 min drive from my house) then im heading straight to work. But just wanted to check in with ya

goodluck xx mwah xx

oh and look im a sweetpea today, yeah me or should i say yeah little bean


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay go sweetpea! Best of luck with your appointment Xx

Another negative this morning! I don't know what's happening! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

How'd your bloods go? xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

i was in and out in a few mins as it was the nurse who took the blood. Have to phone after midday tomorrow for the results, nailbiting evening ahead for me.

OMG since coming home from work i've devoured a whole tub of pringles to myself. I wasnt even hungry!!!!!! DF just called and asked if i want to have a take away for dinner tonight too when he finishes at 8. Im gonna be huge!

How long are you gonna test for. Are you contemplating ringing your doctor and asking for bloodwork?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'll look out for your update tomorrow then :)

I love pringles hehe

I dont really know what to do ?? I will wait a while and just see whats happens, something has to happen somewhen! Im not going to test for a few days, its driving me mad. x


----------



## TrAyBaby

i can imagine your frustration. Sounds like that is a good idea, to wait a few days and see what happens. Are you still using your monitor everyday?


----------



## Mrs.B.

The monitor stops once you have had your 2 peaks, then you reset it once Af comes and you start poas again later.

My boobs were so sore this morning and i siad to hubby last night they felt bigger, today I have had a pushing feeling, like my bladder is full, but it isnt xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

how you doing today Mrs B. I had my first propper bout of nausea last night that lasted a few hours (ace!!!! may not be saying that in a few weeks tho but just to have a little m/s made it more real). Just got off the phone and got my results, hcg is now at 51,950 :happydance: yeah baby with those numbers looks like this pregnancy should defo be in my uterus and i should hopefully see something on my scan. I have a big smile on my face right now x


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooops just realised i'd written down wed 13th as my scan day when wed is the 12th and thurs is the 13th so just phoned the hospital to check and my scan is thurs doh:dohh: still at least it gives bean another day to grow and be seen x


----------



## Mrs.B.

CONGRATULATIONS :hehe:

just felt it needed to be said again :)


yes I am sure the nausea will become more of a pain lol. Im getting so excited for you and that scan! xx


----------



## canntinny

when is your birthday? Mine is aug 27th (which is the day after AF is due for me) and I will be 26


----------



## TrAyBaby

oh no B&B has changed its layout. I dont like it, it looks slightly cheaper eew :nope: and im slighly confused by canntinny's post above. August was ages ago???? Not a good start to my day. I dont like being confused.

21 and a half hours till my scan. Yup im literally on count down mode now. This is all i will be thinking about today. And today i actually have a day off, my FIRST one this month!!!! So im doing nothing today, not even any housework. Im going to be a lazy arse all day and not even feel guilty about it.

Any news today? Any symptoms that may point to a bfp today? You know there are people out there who never get a bfp on pee sticks only through blood tests. You could be one of those people. Never give up hope Mrs B. Hey Mrs B what is your real name. Allow me to introduce myself, I'm Tracey but people call me Tray or Trace x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Nice to Meet you :) I'm Ceri (pronounced Kerry in case your not sure)

Haha that post confused me too, where did it come from?! hehe

I don't blame you one bit for doing nothing! You work so hard!

No news I'm afraid, I have ordered a different type of test to try so will try one of those once I get them.

I been crampy today so not sure if AF may be on her way finally? I decided to wait before I worry about doctors, If I get to the end of next week, that will over my longest cycle and double my last cycle then I will definitely ring them!! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

OMG my scan went so well it was amazing!!! She didn't even have to do an internal scan. She started to do a belly ultrasound and it showed my uterus straight away. She then found the yolk sac and then she moved the thingy ever so slightly and up popped baby. Everything was there and where it should be. It even had a nice strong heartbeat. It was so amazing to watch it flicker away. I started crying. The happiest moment of my life. So everything is good. Have first midwife appointment in 2 weeks and she will book me in for my next scan between 11 & 13 weeks. 

Such a great day. I SAW MY BABY!!! I had to go straight to work as soon as it was done so couldnt gush over my picture all day, but thats how im going to send my evening :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







13.10.11.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs.B.

So amazing! Just brought a tear to my eyes! Mega congratulations for the sticky sticky bean :happydance: Thank you so much for sharing your picture with me :)

I'm still crampy today, think its the start of the end of this cycle. I got my frer's in the post today, I took one this afternoon BFN and will try the other in the morning with FMU if AF still not here. xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

how did this mornings test go????? how are your cramps feeling?

i have just finished work and have allowed myself half an hour on here then i have to go to bed as working again at 9 in the morning. uggg my morning sickness has definately started. Its not very intense just waves of nausea throughout the day that goes away if i eat something however the waves of nausea are more intense in the evenings. I havent actually been sick yet so thats a relief.

I have however developed lower backache. It started a few days ago. It seems to ease up if i move around but if i sit for too long it hurts like hell. Still i wouldnt wish these symptoms away. This little bean can throw anything it wants at me as long as i get a healthy baby in June i can put up with anything x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey hun,

It was another negative, but I think the wait is almost over, My temperature is on the way down and I have horrible cramps today, like I normal get when AF is already here, so she must be on the way to visit. 

Hubbys doing overtime today so I am getting all my housework out the way whilst hes out the way haha :)

Glad your being lucky with the sickness so far and its just feelings of nausea, hope it stays that way for you xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Shes here! Finally I can work on a new cycle! x


----------



## TrAyBaby

chica i was so sorry when i read about that stupid witch showing up. I really hoped this was your month. I hope you are keeping your spirits up and not letting yourself get too down. Does this mean though that you can go see your doctor now? Is there anything new that you are gonna try this cycle? At least your monitor is broken in and ready to go this month. 

I really dont think there is anything i can say that will make you feel better right now. But just know that im still here for you xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey hun, I have been fine, Yes this means I can go to the doctors next month if nothing this month. I have been called for my Smear test back in September but with my weird cycles hadn't got round to doing it so I have booked in for that to be done next week. Hope I have chosen a suitable day of my cycle as I don't know how long this one will be lol!! I'm so nervous about it! If I had a choice I wouldn't have it done hehe! So I'll get that over and doen with before moving onto booking the next appointment next month.

I just seen your baby is size of blueberry :) Woohoo xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

How are you doing hun? xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey ho, i've been ok i guess. Been having an off week. My symptoms keep coming and going so tried to speak to my doctor for reasurrance but she is on holiday. Instead i spoke to a rather rude doctor who did nothing to calm me. She wouldnt let me have another scan to put my mind at ease instead she just gave me another blood test. Hcg as of yesterday is at 161214 so pretty high. Anyway im still really stressed that something might be wrong so we have booked ourselves a private scan this saturday. Hope everything is ok. I have my booking in appointment with the midwife next wednesday so will talk to her about my concerns. However the last 2 days i have been off my food and feeling nauseous, the only thing ive been able to eat is cheese sandwiches. I think once i get to 12 weeks my stress head will start to subside (hopefully)

How are you. Is your af done yet? Are you gonna make your appointment with the doctor soon?


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey chica had my scan today, everything is great. Baby is now 1.3cm long, nice strong heartbeat and is measuring 7+5 so right on track. OH took a video on my phone so ive posted it here for you to see.

Hope you're doing well x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC5C2AedCf4


----------



## Mrs.B.

OMG that is so amazing! Thankyou so much for sharing it with me!!

Bet you feel loads better seeing that? xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey Chick, Hows things going? Bump growing strong? xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey chica HOLA :hi:

OMG im 13 weeks today :happydance: I've made it to the 2nd trimester eeeeeeeek

Its been an up and down couple of weeks. At first i was freaking out cause my symptoms were coming and going but by week 8 morning sickness (all day sickness) kicked in and i was nauseous ALL day long. It was worse in the evening. It finally settled down last week and im starting to feel good again and getting some energy back. We had our offical 12 week NHS scan on wednesday but bubba was being stuborn and was asleep the whole time with its little legs crossed up in the air like a little budda. So we couldnt do the NT measurements. Which im a bit gutted about, as i have a friend who had a little girl 6 months ago with Downs so i know how common it is. Still we are having blood done at our midwifes in 2 weeks to do the risk factor that way.

I was also my usual impatient self. The NHS told us that because our hospital was a busy one that our 12 week scan would be closer to 13 or even 13 & 1/2 weeks so we went ahead and booked a private one so we could go public to the world on my mums birthday. Im so glad we did cause at the private scan my bubba was a wee wriggler and woulnt stop moving and at the NHS one it was totally asleep. So had i not had the private one i wouldve been worried about it not moving at the NHS one, if you get what i mean.

OH is convinced we are having a girl, i will be happy with either but secretly i want a girl too. Im rubbish at skull and nub theory but i think (studying all our scan pics and video) we are possibly having a girl. But we will find out in a few weeks. We have booked a gender scan for 19th December. Cause my sister is pregnant and 15 weeks ahead of me, at christmas she wont be allowed to fly so me & OH are flying down to London for christmas. My parents are going to hers too for christmas. So we are gonna sneak a wee present under the tree for christmas day with either 'its a girl' or 'its a boy' inside :happydance: to surprise them all.

So i think that is me caught up on all my news. How's is it going with you? Did you ever go and see your doctor? Do you think they will put you on clomid? I see from your signature that you are on another long cycle, sucks!!! I really wanna change my signature from ttc with Mrs.B. to bump buddies with Mrs.B.

Im gonna post a pic from my scan on wednesday for you to have a gender guess. Im also gonna post the video from our private scan from last weekend so if you choose to watch it you can see my bubba wriggle around. It's truly amazing.

Sending love and cuddles xx mwah xx



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1I8wbCuWms
 



Attached Files:







12+5.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Hun, wow thaks for the vid, how amazing!! All sounds like your doing well! Im guessing a Girl :pink:! No idea why tho hehe, just a random guess, I read that boys foreheads look slanted??? lol. Im normally good at guessing gender, but thats with people who I spend time around, dont even know how I do it, but I'm normally right lol.

I love that you will slip in a little gender pressie :) what a lovely idea.

We went to the doctor, was worried as we were booked in with a doctor that hasnt been very nice in the past, but she was lovely, I think its because this is her area of expertise so she felt comfortable :shrug: but anyways, she is pretty sure I have a problem, and reckons hubby is ok, so we are focusing on me first and he will not be tested until there is shown to be no problem with me.

I am waiting for AF to arrive then I get bloods done to see if I'm ovulating, Im going for a transabdominal and tranvaginal scan on the 5th December to check for PCOS. 

Just worried now incase AF shows when Im supposed to be in for scan! this cycle is being stupidly long! I have been sure these last few days that AF is going to show any minute, but maybe its just because I know its been ages!

The doctor said if the results come back how she expects then I will be put on clomid for 6 months then be referred to specialist, if I'm not pregnant by them, I sure hope I am! She suspects at the moment that i am not ovulating because me cycles show no pattern and monitors arent picking any peaks up. (only once when I took Soy, but I didnt tell her about that as I didnt think she'd appreciate me experimenting, but this leads me to believe that clomid will work :happydance: )


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey chica

Just popping in to see how you are. How did your scans go earlier this month? Did you get a diagnosis? Have you started on clomid yet? So many questions im sorry. I hope santa gives you a BFP for christmas.

AFM we found out on monday that we're having a little girl :) Well the sonographer is 99% sure as bubba was being stubborn and not opening her legs, but she is fairly sure. We have been invited back for a free re-check on hogmanay to try again. But all the signs so far have shown girl. Im so happy, OH really really wanted a girl and i secretly did too yipee. Ive posted a 4D picture of a face profile shot, awwww im so in love.

I hope you and your family have a very merry christmas and that all your wishes come true next year xx mwah xx
 



Attached Files:







face 16+3.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs.B.

Heya :hi:

I've been diagnosed with PCOS, so have just started my first round of Clomid, all quite axciting at the mo.

Yay we guessed right! Congratulations on your pink bump! Love the pic

Hope you have an absolutly amazing Christmas xx


----------

